# BUNNY NEEDING GOOD HOME ASAP



## sarahhh (Sep 9, 2006)

Hello all, 

due to personal reasons at home, I am forced to find my bunny "Ottie" anew home ASAP. She is a sweet one--shy at first but veryinquisitive and cute if she spends time with you. I wouldhate to see her dumped and overlooked at a crowded shelter (which isthe case around my neighborhood). 

She is not spayed for those of you who take that into consideration. 


She was handled since a very young age. I would like for herto be adopted by a rabbit savvy owner with at least the basic neededknowledge.

Ottie does not have any behavior problems from the 2 years that I havetoook care of her. She is a bit fiesty but NEVER aggressivedue to the fact that she is a dwarf type of rabbit. Let metell you before hand that she loves to be cuddled--but for a shortperiod of time. (Well worth the effort in getting her trustthough)

I am forced to write in this site as I do not want to advertized her ina newpaper or pennysaver or such for her safety. This is theonly site I am writing in so feel free to spread the word. iknow she is not the only rabbit in need as ther are LOTS out therealredy. I feel terrible to add her to the bunch but like isaid earlier, i have no choice. 

I live in the San Fernando Valley for those of you who are interested. 

NO YOUNG CHILDREN please as they tend to be grabby.Responsible person is a MUST (would hate to see her rehomed anothertime). 

I am willing to drive her myself to you andIF you haveproblems with her (which i highly doubt)i will take her backto try to find a new place for her myself.

THank you for reading yet another post on a rabbit in need.



-sarah


----------



## missyscove (Sep 9, 2006)

I just wanted to mention that the San FernandoValley is in California, just outside LA, for those of you who don'tlive there. 

Sarah, best of luck in finding a new home for her. I don'tknow what part of the valley you live in, but I volunteer at the EastValley shelter (just got back) and I know what you mean by overcrowdedand overlooked. 

I would consider taking her, but we aren't quite ready for a second bunn yet, and I think we'll be getting a male. 

Like I said, best of luck and lots of love and kisses to Ottie.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 9, 2006)

She's beautiful, would you consider driving toToronto, ON, (I know unfortunately it's too far)I would takeher in a flash. 

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Haley (Sep 9, 2006)

Aww.what a beautiful little girl!

I wish you were closer to me :-(

Hopefully we can help you find her a home..you never know.And you're wonderful for searching so diligintly for a new home for her.

-Haley


----------



## Jess_sully (Sep 9, 2006)

Aw, she's really cute, and I love her name!Sounds like she has a good general temperment, considering that she isa dwarf. It's to be expected, sort of. If she even tolerates cuddles,you have a one-in-a-million baby. I wish I could take her, but it'sprobably over 24 hours away, and I'm not comfortable with shippinganimals on airlines. Sorry  I'll try to spread the word to anyone whomight be interested.


----------



## Pipp (Sep 10, 2006)

*Jess_sully wrote:*


> Sounds like she has a good general temperment, consideringthat she is a dwarf. It's to be expected, sort of. If she eventolerates cuddles, you have a one-in-a-million baby.


Eh?Pipp is a total lap bunny, we spend an hour or two a daycuddling and grooming. She jump on my lap on her own accord,and she sleeps with me on the bed. She's a major licker and anuzzler. She's zippy-- shecan be VERYfast -- but not nervous, frantic,neurotic or anything likethat.

I think Pebbles is pretty similar. 

Sherry is also adwarf, and she's new and still a little shy,she doesn't like to be picked up and won't jump on my lap on her own,but she loves her pets andalways runs towards you, never awayfrom you. She just hasn't groomed me yet --but thenagain she hasDill, so ... 

They can, however, be feisty. (I'd watch your back -- or inthis case, your feet!! You may findan angry pack ofdwarfs attached to your toes after that remark!). :biggrin


----------



## sarahhh (Sep 10, 2006)

Thank you for your concerns--only rabbit people like us would understand.:?

Toronto or Michigan would be a teeeeny bit too far 

Her name is Ottie because whenI first saw her she looked like a baby sea otter--hence Ottie lol

I am trying to work on keeping her--she really is a cutie and i would hate to see her go..


----------



## Haley (Sep 10, 2006)

Aww..I really hope you are able to keep her. Youseem to be a very educated and caring bunny person, and I know it mustbe very difficult for you to consider giving her up.

Is there anything we could do to help make things a littleeasier? It seems silly, but maybe theres some advice we couldgive you to help things out. Would building her a bigger cageso that you dont need to let her out as much help things (we have tonsof cheap ideas here)? Im reaching, I guess.

I hope that you are able to work things out at home. I know sometimesthings happen in life which make everyday things seemoverwhelming. However, if you were to give her up now, whenthings are a bit tough, might you regret it later one?

She seems like such a wonderful little bun. Please let us know if there is anything we can do to help you keep her.

Best Wishes

Haley


----------



## BACI (Sep 11, 2006)

She sounds like a great bunny I hope you cankeep her and ooooh she is so cute. Pls pm me or Haley for suggestionsif you need them so you can keep her. I know you said it was personalreasons but we have all had hard times and would like to help you if wecan either keeping the bunny or finding a home for it. 
NO rush, but we have great money saving ideas, sneaking bunnies intoapartments, dealing with other family members etc so anyway we can helpeven just moral support remember we are here.
hang in,
baci


----------

